
Ask HN: What is your background and how often do you get rejected in interviews? - realgenius
I came out of school with a CS degree about 8 years ago.<p>I&#x27;ve built up solid experience since then, have a pretty decent career as full stack engineer. Currently working in Bay Area.<p>I&#x27;ve been getting rejected in pretty much every interview for the past 2 years, and I am feeling hopeless.<p>Here&#x27;s the count:<p>- Airbnb (got rejected 2 times during onsite)
- Pinterest (got rejected on phone screen)
- Google (got rejected 2 times, 1 phone screen, 1 onsite)
- Facebook (got rejected on phone screen)
- Square (got rejected onsite)
- Uber (got rejected 2 times on phone screen)
- Flexport (got rejected on phone screen)<p>Each and every time, I feel like I&#x27;m closer, but not close enough.<p>I&#x27;ve been studying 3~4 hours daily for the last 4 months, doing whiteboarding exercises, and trying to stay current with latest tech.<p>For those that work in these companies, how did you do it?
======
smnscu
Confidence and practice are huge factors. For the latter I can't recommend
leetcode enough, it has problems exactly (like those) from interviews, and a
lot of them. For confidence I recommend interviewing first at companies you're
not particularly interested in. Try to time your interviews in such a way that
you have your 2nd-choice interviews 1-2 weeks before your 1st-choice ones.
Eventually having an offer helps you in the negotiation part.

Check this out for more links (many links in the issues as well)
[https://github.com/andreis/interview](https://github.com/andreis/interview)
or this thing that was on HN recently [https://github.com/jwasham/google-
interview-university](https://github.com/jwasham/google-interview-university)

